# la cruz de huanacaxtle nayarit mexico



## soulfish (Feb 20, 2013)

la cruz de huanacaxtle nayarit mexico

this where we think we want to move in the next 2 years.

We have spent some time in the area and really the size and safety of being in the bay. we thought about lake chapala & PV but we think la cruz is a better fit.

*Anyone on the forum living there? with kids or retired? any info. good or bad.....
Business, Schools, Housing, Crime, Weather, Community ....any information is good information. *


once again About Us:
My wife and I average 37 years old we have a 8 year old child and one on the way.(this Sept.)
We have spent some time in the P.V. area , our longest stay was from Sept. to April.
(lots of family in Jalisco)

My wife was born in P.V. Mexico and moved to Canada when she was 15 yo. We are growing tired of life in Canada ( working hard to pay high taxes and watching the years fly by ).
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We are both self employed (beauty (hair) . graphics (screen print, vinyl, design) and would like to continue our businesses in Mexico if possible and profitable.

thanks everyone...


----------



## sydgirl (Feb 13, 2013)

Dang....I was hoping you'd get some bites on this post. We're currently in Ajijic but headed to La Cruz in mid-September. I'm anxious to get more info on that area....but from what I've gathered it can be a pretty sweet place to live, but maybe a little pricey. We struggled to find something within our budget.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

You might want to try something a little closer to your destination.

e.g.
Best of Bucerias - APERCH / Amigos de La Cruz

Good luck.


----------



## jeremy.cruise (May 25, 2013)

greetings from la cruz, soulfish,

Nice choice on location. My family and I have lived in la cruz now for 3 years and find it quite nice. Its very small, only about 9 blocks by 5 blocks, and maybe about 3000 residents. There are more people here in high season with alot of folks staying on their boats. Right now it is pretty quiet. There are several good private schools in Bucerias, but none here in town. The pubic school in town is mediocre at best. There is a doctor in town and many small stores but the best shopping is done at walmart 15 mins by car. There are 3 or 4 hair salons here currently but i dont know what kind of graphics work you do so I dont know what to say for your work outlook. There is no crime here to mention, other than all the stray dogs and the remnants they leave behind. Rents are reasonable but buying a house here is not cheap. A 2bd typical house nothing fancy is about 3000 to 4000 pesos to rent, but to buy will be around 300k usd. In high season there is live music every night somewhere in town, there is a movie theatre at walmart. Amigos de la cruz is a good group putting out trash cans all throughout town, trying to keep it clean. The weather is great in high season and hot and humid in summer. The beach is nice right here in town, no waves to speak of tho. Hope that helps alittle.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

There is also a Chedraoui grocery store immediately south of the Walmart and a new Sam's Club across the road. These are both south of Bucerias. There is also a very good Mega store in Bucerias.


----------



## soulfish (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info.
We really love the area and hope we can make a living there.
Bucerias would be our second choice and maybe a smarter location for "home base" business and schools.


----------

